# goats and chocolate?



## kickingbird (Jan 26, 2005)

can goats have chocolate, syrup or any othe kind of sweets?


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

No chocolate. The theobromine in it is poisonous for them (although it takes a whole lot to cause problems).

Goats can have marshmallows, cookies (without chocolate), molasses, maple syrup, jelly beans, jello, candy corn, cake (again, not chocolate). I've seen them eat (and like) all sorts of junk.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

Mine love granola bars - the crunchy ones are better than the chewey ones. And bagels are icky, according to my Nubian doe. But English muffins are okay.  

-Sarah


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

kickingbird said:


> can goats have chocolate, syrup or any othe kind of sweets?


why would you want to give your goats chocolate? you could give them sunflower seed instead. they love that and it is good for them.
susanne


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

mine love crackers, and cheese crackers are the best. the y also get kool-aid, in the summer, jelllo, gator aid, and one doe, when you are milking her, you better not set your coffee cup down, she will drink it. mine love jello. 
I hav the big plug in buckets, they ge one box of jello in that, so it is just basiclly the color, and they love it. they like orange the best, and orange kool aid. love it. I guess you can say, they are spoiled.


----------



## Dream Acres Va (Feb 7, 2005)

Goats are not people and should not be fed "junk food" - people shouldn't really be eating that stuff either.

If you like to spoil your goats, as we all do, unsalted sunflower seeds are good, also raisins (a few at a time).

The short of it: goats should always have a constant access to fresh water, (They prefer it warmed a little in the winter), good hay, pasture/browse, and grain (when appropriate).

Goats have a rumen which to needs to develop properly and requires a builky diet to keep the rumen working properly...early feed of roughage is essential. ...And for these reasons, hay (and other roughages) forms the basis of the goat's diet.

A very good book to read concerning a goat dietary requirements is: Storey's Guide to Raising Dairy Goats by Jerry Belanger


----------

